# digital tester



## clairetaliana (Mar 4, 2011)

Anybody know where I can get a digital tester? I saw one at a Club meeting today that was a digital PH meter. Do they make one that test the other things in a tank?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

They do, Ph,temp,orp,tds,ect.

Marinedepot,aquacave.com have them
I use em on my FW tank.


----------



## Justonce94 (Apr 23, 2011)

Try visiting your local pet store and see if they have one in store.


----------

